# Feminists outraged by Seth MacFarlane's sexist Oscars jokes



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 27, 2013)

> *Sexism Fatigue: When Seth MacFarlane Is a Complete Ass and You Don’t Even Notice*
> 
> by Lindy West
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaru (Feb 27, 2013)

"Jezebel"

Hahahahahahahaha oh wait they're serious



> a woman professionally committed to detecting and calling bullshit on sexism


This spoiled white radfem cunt even admits that she makes money by calling everything sexist.



> It's frustrating enough to know that 77 percent of Academy voters are male. Or to watch 30 men and 9 women collect awards last night


I'm not sure what "Vulture" was trying to say with this. Because it almost sounds like they're calling it sexist that more men happen to be part of the Academy. There are more great male actors and directors, that's easily explained with the male and female intelligence/excellence bell curves.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 27, 2013)

Sandy vaginas strike again. I had no issue with his Jew jokes in that same performance. Neither did they seem to, for that matter.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 27, 2013)

Ah, feminazis are on the move again.


----------



## hadou (Feb 27, 2013)

The best way to acknowledge and make progress on the issue of sexism is to be comfortable when sexist jokes are made. It takes a certain degree of maturity and clear sight of what's important. Just because MacFarlane makes sexist or gay jokes does not mean he is sexist or homophobic. It's a little thing called nuance.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't know whether to laugh or to facepalm....

Some people can't take a joke...it's seth, what is there to be expected from him?


Come on.."We saw your boobs" was great!



Also, ironic that so much hate going on Seth for what he said, when there are shows dedicated to obsessing and judging harshly what attendee (read women) wear and do at the Oscars


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2013)

@Feminists


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 27, 2013)

...this isn't the attitude you guys should have. I mean, damn it, sexism is wrong. By not calling MacFarlane out on it, you guys are just saying its okay.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 27, 2013)

It really was pretty misogynistic.


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2013)

@Supersaiyaman12



*DUDE*....They called him to the Oscars Award show. What the fuck did they think they were in for when they asked him to come? It's not his fault they're children with no sense of humor. Also you're too quick to take the side of the group of knuckleheads that were backing Hilary Clinton in 2008 and Sarah Palin for absolutely ridiculous reasons. They're the gender focused version of PETA's stupid-asses.


----------



## allin4narnia (Feb 27, 2013)

When are feminist ever happy?  I'm surprised men are even allowed to have any rights anymore in this mysandric country that we live in.  The slightest disrespect to women and feminist are all over it crying foul.  Yet men go disrespected everyday and usually they just get laughed at for not handling it "like a man."  

Fukin hypocritical bitches I tell you


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 27, 2013)

11 posts until someone used "misandry". Gotta be a new record.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 27, 2013)

I love women. I support women.

But fuck, women like this make it so hard to support feminists as a whole. Seth MacFarlene purposely pisses people off. He's made a job of it, and he's damned good at it too. There has been very few times in which I've actually ever said 'whoa, that's a bit far, even for him'... and that's only been in some really extreme circumstances. I didn't watch the Oscars, but being a fan of MacFarlene and knowing how he operates, I'm almost certain people are taking what he's said way too personally. MacFarlene jokes about a lot of shit he doesn't actually believe or act upon.

If a woman with down syndrome can sit back and laugh at herself a little, everyone else can too.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 27, 2013)

Precisely why we need to built a catapult large enough to send bitches to africa.


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 27, 2013)

Gee, I dunno...they called him there to be *funny?* Clever maybe?


This comes across as a bunch of young men flabbergasted at people enduring what they themselves don't have to live through and can't understand. So shut the fuck up with the feminazi bullshit. Not only that, but this whole "WHAT ABOUT TEHMENZ!"

Men are not discriminated against in a societal and institutional level. Men don't have to deal with a lot women do imply by virtue of being born with the wrong gender.


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2013)

@allin4narnia

The day feminists will be happy is when it's men who are commanded to "get back in the kitchen" and not vice versa.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 27, 2013)

hadou said:


> The best way to acknowledge and make progress on the issue of sexism is to be comfortable when sexist jokes are made. It takes a certain degree of maturity and clear sight of what's important. Just because MacFarlane makes sexist or gay jokes does not mean he is sexist or homophobic. It's a little thing called nuance.



This. 

You want equality yet you want to be coddled? Get out of here. Seriously, and not a single fuck was given this day.


----------



## 2Broken (Feb 27, 2013)

Didn't watch the Oscars, but it sounds like Seth might have took it too far. Might watch it later to see if it was that bad.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 27, 2013)

2Broken said:


> Didn't watch the Oscars, but it sounds like Seth might have took it too far. Might watch it later to see if it was that bad.



[YOUTUBE]ap3_1bM40L4[/YOUTUBE]


I never imagined it would be deemed offensive until reading what the press wrote afterward. Jennifer Lawrence's reaction was probably the funniest thing about it.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 27, 2013)

Lightysnake said:


> Gee, I dunno...they called him there to be *funny?* Clever maybe?
> 
> 
> This comes across as a bunch of young men flabbergasted at people enduring what they themselves don't have to live through and can't understand. So shut the fuck up with the feminazi bullshit. Not only that, but this whole "WHAT ABOUT TEHMENZ!"
> ...



this,this and also this.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 27, 2013)

Shinigami Perv said:


> [YOUTUBE]ap3_1bM40L4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> I never imagined it would be deemed offensive until reading the reaction.



To be honest, i don't see why that is an offensive song. Poor taste, maybe. But he is singing about actual scenes in films...i.e when they showed their boobs...


----------



## 2Broken (Feb 27, 2013)

Shinigami Perv said:


> [YOUTUBE]ap3_1bM40L4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> I never imagined it would be deemed offensive until reading what the press wrote afterward. Jennifer Lawrence's reaction was probably the funniest thing about it.



.....Is that all?


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 27, 2013)

Seth MacFarlane said:
			
		

> every woman's innate ability to never ever let anything go



So basically all this article did was justify what MacFarlane said right here.


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2013)

@2Broken

Here was one of the jokes which was the highlight of the show:

It was actually pretty funny

Plenty of people liked it and weren't offended by it.

[YOUTUBE]saHG2MLDfPI[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone who thinks he went too far is a snob.


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 27, 2013)

Bender said:


> @2Broken
> 
> Here was one of the jokes which was the highlight of the show:
> 
> ...




and other women didn't like it and got offended by it. I dunno, being brushed off with sexist insults kind of supports their points.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 27, 2013)

Shinigami Perv said:


> [YOUTUBE]ap3_1bM40L4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> I never imagined it would be deemed offensive until reading what the press wrote afterward. Jennifer Lawrence's reaction was probably the funniest thing about it.




I thought it was funny. Though tbh, Seth MacFarlene could sing the most vile lyrics ever sung by anyone, and I'd still like it because dat voice.


----------



## 2Broken (Feb 27, 2013)

Bender said:


> @2Broken
> 
> Here was one of the jokes which was the highlight of the show:
> 
> ...



Shinigami Perv beat you to it and yeah the article conveyed something much worse than that.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 27, 2013)

Not to be too ad hominem but holy shit at the author of that Jezebel article.

All she writes about usually are celebrities and the inane shit they do. How is someone like that qualified to talk about sexism?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 27, 2013)

2Broken said:


> .....Is that all?



I think this is the full skit

[YOUTUBE]8-1C7-ZZA3w[/YOUTUBE]

The reactions by the actresses look pre-recorded.


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> > every woman's innate ability to never ever let anything go
> 
> 
> So basically all this article did was justify what MacFarlane said right here.



   


[YOUTUBE]EeR8n3YrxTE[/YOUTUBE]

1:13 for the joke on women


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 27, 2013)

"Why don't you LIKE being sex objects?!" - people here


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 27, 2013)

They were pre-recorded during the rehearsal performance the day before. Genuine reactions, but just not at that exact moment...


----------



## 2Broken (Feb 27, 2013)

Shinigami Perv said:


> I think this is the full skit
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8-1C7-ZZA3w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The reactions by the actresses look pre-recorded.



 at 9 secs guy stares at her boobs.


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2013)

That Jezebel chick sounds like a grade A narcissist.

I'll hand the party over to Booster Gold to explain things:



They're not gonna be coddled so they get a free-ticket from being the subject of a comedian's bit.


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 27, 2013)

Bender said:


> That Jezebel chick sounds like a grade a narcissist.
> 
> I'll hand the party over to Booster Gold to explain things:
> 
> ...



I love this. Pointing out constant inequality= WE WANT CODDLING


----------



## Tash (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't get anti-feminist sentiment.

Like I mean it really makes no sense beyond people being goddamn awful and trying to defend their ability to be goddamn awful.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Tash said:


> I don't get anti-feminist sentiment.
> 
> Like I mean it really makes no sense beyond people being goddamn awful and trying to defend their ability to be goddamn awful.


This, a thousand times this.


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2013)

Lightysnake said:


> and other women didn't like it and got offended by it. I dunno, being brushed off with sexist insults kind of supports their points.



I'm curious who are these OTHER women you speak of? 

Are they all as dumb as this article writer?

Exhibit A touching on author:



			
				Zaru said:
			
		

> All she writes about usually are celebrities and the inane shit they do. How is someone like that qualified to talk about sexism?



Credibility=shattered

Complaints rendered moot.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 27, 2013)

How does that make her less credible ?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 27, 2013)

Tash said:


> I don't get anti-feminist sentiment.
> 
> Like I mean it really makes no sense beyond people being goddamn awful and trying to defend their ability to be goddamn awful.



Hardly anyone intelligent enough to post on the internet has something against women's rights and stuff like that.

Buttmad feminist extremists, however, are not worthy of any support.

Being "awful" is also damn subjective and these harpies are calling anything that they don't like that is in any way directed at women "sexism". They'd basically like to have a fascist thought police against everything they dislike.


----------



## E (Feb 27, 2013)

in related news, bears shit in the woods


----------



## Velocity (Feb 27, 2013)

Ugh, why do people do this? Who really cares if more than three times as many men won Oscars than women? I didn't know it was a competition, I thought it was recognition for quality work.

I'm a woman and I find this shit to be stupid! What's with this constant need for self-affirmation? I don't get haughty over sexist jokes. I don't count how many men won Oscars compared to how many women did. I don't feel a need to call bullshit on sexism...

I know I'm awesome. I know I'm equal to any man and better than most. I don't need anyone else to tell me that and I hardly see any point in getting your knickers in a twist over a bad joke... Has this Lindy West even seen an episode of Family Guy? Seth MacFarlane's job is to be offensive. If you can't laugh at joke aimed at your expense, accepting that a joke is just that and nothing more, how can you find anything funny at all?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 27, 2013)

In related news: as long as offensive pieces of shit like Seth Macfarlane play things for comedy, its alright!


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> How does that make her less credible ?



The fact she's making asinine-ass stories and is as much of a joke as the dumb dipshits that were creating an uproar over Obama stomping Hilary in the 2008 Democratic primaries and Palin looking like an idiot in the general election.


----------



## Tash (Feb 27, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Hardly anyone intelligent enough to post on the internet has something against women's rights and stuff like that.
> 
> Buttmad feminist extremists, however, are not worthy of any support.
> 
> Being "awful" is also damn subjective and these harpies are calling anything that they don't like that is in any way directed at women "sexism". They'd basically like to have a fascist thought police against everything they dislike.



What exactly was in this article that's so extreme? I don't know this authors history so I guess they could have written something way off the rails at some point. But in this article what's essentially being said is

Hey. As a member of the marginalized group your making fun of, those jokes make me uncomfortable. And I'm frustrated that my complaints about this kind of thing are widely dismissed.

That... sounds like a good reason to be upset. I don't see what's so out of line here. Even assuming you're a woman, denying somebody the legitimacy to be upset at something like that is pretty fucked up.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 27, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> In related news: as long as offensive pieces of shit like Seth Macfarlane play things for comedy, its alright!



Is there something wrong with offensive jokes? Americans have been lauding the guy's sense of "comedy" for well over a decade now in Family Guy and he makes a few jokes on live television and people get uppity about it? You're 14 years too late to be complaining about Seth MacFarlane's sense of humour.


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 27, 2013)

She should just watch _American Dad!_ instead then. 

It's significantly better and Seth only provides voicework.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 27, 2013)

Bender said:


> The fact she's making asinine-ass stories and is as much of a joke as the dumb dipshits that were creating an uproar over Obama stomping Hilary in the 2008 Democratic primaries and Palin looking like an idiot in the general election.



Not a good enough reason (whatever asinine-ass is) to stop someone from talking about sexism. And lets face it, you'd find another dumbass reason to doubt someones credibility anyways.
Christ, stop mentioning Obama in every other post.


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 27, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> 11 posts until someone used "misandry". Gotta be a new record.



Really?  That's the first time I've ever even heard the word.  Had to look it up to see if it was what I thought it was.

While I don't agree that the country is misandristic (?), I do agree with the overall point.  Nobody cares about sexism towards men.  What's the difference between "be a man", and "get back in the kitchen"?  Nothing, they're both telling someone to fit a gender role.  Yet the former doesn't raise an eyebrow, and the latter is considered abhorrent.

Feminists really need to spend more time fighting against things that actually matter. Can't remember the last time I heard anything about income inequality, and I'd support them on that.  Instead, I'm always hearing about stupid shit like changing "fisherman" to "fisher", or just general complaining about things that no one would care about if the reverse happened.  The whole "equality" claim is just so disingenuous to me, and I really can't take it seriously because of it.


----------



## Madai (Feb 27, 2013)

Seth MacFarlane did more for women's rights than any of his feminist critics could hope.

He created a debate which may actually make movie producers feel some shame.

Or maybe he failed to.  Point is, he gave feminism it's best shot by shining some daylight on it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 27, 2013)

He makes fun of everybody.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 27, 2013)

I hate professional complainers so much, they try to ruin everything that's enjoyable in this world.



Madai said:


> Seth MacFarlane did more for women's rights than any of his feminist critics could hope.
> 
> He created a debate which may actually make movie producers feel some shame.
> 
> Or maybe he failed to.  Point is, he gave feminism it's best shot by shining some daylight on it.



You're right, we see male chests in every other movie and nobody thinks twice about it. Obviously film producers need to include more tits.


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Ugh, why do people do this? Who really cares if more than three times as many men won Oscars than women? I didn't know it was a competition, I thought it was recognition for quality work.



It's dumb bitches like Jezebel that make society look inept and like overly-sensitive autistic ass fucks.




> I know I'm awesome. I know I'm equal to any man and better than most. I don't need anyone else to tell me that and I hardly see any point in getting your knickers in a twist over a bad joke... Has this Lindy West even seen an episode of Family Guy? *Seth MacFarlane's job is to be offensive. If you can't laugh at joke aimed at your expense, accepting that a joke is just that and nothing more, how can you find anything funny at all?*



It's every comedians job to use offensive material or whatever is apart of their stand-up to make the crowd laugh. I recall Stephen Colbert doing the same thing, Jon Stewart doing the same thing, South Park, Futurama, etc. 

If you can't be apart of the same comical, carefree mood everyone else has in an environment then you're socially-inept as fuck.


----------



## Doge (Feb 27, 2013)

First it's Sony's 4 man panel that's sexist because of no females and now this along with unequal amounts of men/women getting Oscars?

These whiners don't even understand the concept of a very unique award and the small quantity of people associated with it.  Having more men than women is not sexist when it's so few, great actors.  It's not based on gender alone.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm a girl, and I thought the Oscar bit was hilarious, especially the look of horror in one of the actresses face. They should have seen this coming when they made him host.


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> Not a good enough reason (whatever asinine-ass is)



Meaning stories that have inane content




> Christ, stop mentioning Obama in every other post.



I'm mentioning the feminazis during the 2008 election. It wasn't intentional for Obama to be a central part of my post.



> to stop someone from talking about sexism. And lets face it, you'd find another dumbass reason to doubt someones credibility anyways.



I'd take her seriously if she wasn't such a joke. That and she's making feminazis look even more ridiculous than they already are. So suddenly women are a no show in a comedian's routine? They're able to talk as much shit about men at their little meetings and how they're ridiculing and objectifying but we can't use them in a kiddish environment? Seriously, I'm baffled at how no one sees how obscene their logic is.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 27, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...this isn't the attitude you guys should have. I mean, damn it, sexism is wrong. By not calling MacFarlane out on it, you guys are just saying its okay.


Sure, sexism is bad. Calling everything sexism is even worse. Much, much worse. Vaginas full of sand strike again.

//HbS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2013)

If only feminists would see how women take advantage of their bodies in jobs,  then they wouldn't be talking shit.


----------



## Toby (Feb 27, 2013)

Madai said:


> Seth MacFarlane did more for women's rights than any of his feminist critics could hope.
> 
> He created a debate which may actually make movie producers feel some shame.
> 
> Or maybe he failed to.  Point is, he gave feminism it's best shot by shining some daylight on it.



This

I personally thought the joke about Chris Brown and Rihanna was pretty good and timely. 

The US has more pressing concerns when their celebrities can abuse women in their homes, or children while abroad, than when Seth MacFarlane makes a show about boobs for comic relief. If Seth was going too far here, then Chris Brown should be in a slave labor camp.

For fuck's sake, people who purposefully abuse women != comedians.


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 27, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Hardly anyone intelligent enough to post on the internet has something against women's rights and stuff like that.
> 
> Buttmad feminist extremists, however, are not worthy of any support.
> 
> Being "awful" is also damn subjective and these harpies are calling anything that they don't like that is in any way directed at women "sexism". They'd basically like to have a fascist thought police against everything they dislike.



Reference to women as 'buttmad'...'harpies.'...claims they want to be fascist, as opposed to simply expressing their own freedom of speech...

Christ, you have a right to say what you want. Saying offensive things still makes you an asshole. "Hey, you shouldn't do this" is different than "YOU SHOULDN'T BE ALLOWED TO DO IT!"




Velocity said:


> Ugh, why do people do this? Who really cares if more than three times as many men won Oscars than women? I didn't know it was a competition, I thought it was recognition for quality work.
> 
> I'm a woman and I find this shit to be stupid! What's with this constant need for self-affirmation? I don't get haughty over sexist jokes. I don't count how many men won Oscars compared to how many women did. I don't feel a need to call bullshit on sexism...
> 
> I know I'm awesome. I know I'm equal to any man and better than most. I don't need anyone else to tell me that and I hardly see any point in getting your knickers in a twist over a bad joke... Has this Lindy West even seen an episode of Family Guy? Seth MacFarlane's job is to be offensive. If you can't laugh at joke aimed at your expense, accepting that a joke is just that and nothing more, how can you find anything funny at all?



Who gave him 'the job' to be offensive? he can't be funny without being offensive? why should someone who has to live with discrimination and actually has an education on the matter find "Haha, we make light of your situation" amusing? They can, sure, but what's with this "why can't you have a sense of humor!" 

I don't find anti-semitic jokes particularly funny. I think I have justification for that.


Velocity said:


> Is there something wrong with offensive jokes? Americans have been lauding the guy's sense of "comedy" for well over a decade now in Family Guy and he makes a few jokes on live television and people get uppity about it? You're 14 years too late to be complaining about Seth MacFarlane's sense of humour.



And? 'It's been that way for a while' is a shitty argument. DOing it at the Oscars is another thing entirely as well.



Takahashi said:


> Really?  That's the first time I've ever even heard the word.  Had to look it up to see if it was what I thought it was.
> 
> While I don't agree that the country is misandristic (?), I do agree with the overall point.  Nobody cares about sexism towards men.  What's the difference between "be a man", and "get back in the kitchen"?  Nothing, they're both telling someone to fit a gender role.  Yet the former doesn't raise an eyebrow, and the latter is considered abhorrent.



Amusing. You think men are discriminted against at a level as women are. Interesting. 



> Feminists really need to spend more time fighting against things that actually matter. Can't remember the last time I heard anything about income inequality, and I'd support them on that.  Instead, I'm always hearing about stupid shit like changing "fisherman" to "fisher", or just general complaining about things that no one would care about if the reverse happened.  The whole "equality" claim is just so disingenuous to me, and I really can't take it seriously because of it.



Yeah, because culture is so utterly unimportant despite all evidence showing otherwise.

And income equality gets mentioned *a lot* in many circles. Kind of a big issue in the last election.



Madai said:


> Seth MacFarlane did more for women's rights than any of his feminist critics could hope.
> 
> He created a debate which may actually make movie producers feel some shame.
> 
> Or maybe he failed to.  Point is, he gave feminism it's best shot by shining some daylight on it.



By this idiot logic, Bull Connor did more for black rights than Martin Luther King



Bender said:


> It's dumb bitches like Jezebel that make society look inept and like overly-sensitive autistic ass fucks.



Ahhh, blatant misogyny. Lovely




> It's every comedians job to use offensive material or whatever is apart of their stand-up to make the crowd laugh. I recall Stephen Colbert doing the same thing, Jon Stewart doing the same thing, South Park, Futurama, etc.




Uh, no. Plenty comedians do far better jokes than MacFarlane can dream of.



> If you can't be apart of the same comical, carefree mood everyone else has in an environment then you're socially-inept as fuck.



If you don't like when someone mocks you and reduces you to meat, fuck you! </Bender>



kresh said:


> First it's Sony's 4 man panel that's sexist because of no females and now this along with unequal amounts of men/women getting Oscars?
> 
> These whiners don't even understand the concept of a very unique award and the small quantity of people associated with it.  Having more men than women is not sexist when it's so few, great actors.  It's not based on gender alone.



Right, because Hollywood wasn't structured against women for decade?



Miyamoto Musashi said:


> the person who wrote the article claims to be apathetic( i'm referring to the last paragraphs of the opening), yet she gets so frustrated to the point were she writes an article that is nothing but a cry for attention and an excuse to vent
> 
> how about they collectively stop accepting roles in movies in which they're depicted as such?



Who's 'they?' These writers are accepting movie roles? Women are a hive mind?


> or how do you bring about change if you do nothing but _whine_?( oh and for the love of god and everything that is holy, i hope no one nitpicks on my choice of wording to shift the argument to something else)



Activism is just that.



> i guess it's not that bad when they sign the contract being totally aware of the role they're going to play in the movie and that the paycheck is in double digits


Uh...what?




> I'm mentioning the feminazis during the 2008 election. It wasn't intentional for Obama to be a central part of my post.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take her seriously if she wasn't such a joke. That and she's making feminazis look even more ridiculous than they already are. So suddenly women are a no show in a comedian's routine? They're able to talk as much shit about men at their little meetings and how they're ridiculing and objectifying but we can't use them in a kiddish environment? Seriously, I'm baffled at how no one sees how obscene their logic is.



It's nice to see someone just blatantly come out and despise women intead of bothering with buzzwords.


----------



## Shakar (Feb 27, 2013)

Lolfeminists.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 27, 2013)

Here we go, a perfect example of double standards with "sexism"


----------



## Frostman (Feb 27, 2013)

I bet a bunch of people are gonna go out and buy/rent those movie he mentioned.


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 27, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> Here we go, a perfect example of double standards with "sexism"


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 27, 2013)

Lightysnake said:


> *Facepalm*
> 
> When men are discriminated against at the same level, call me.
> 
> And citing Sharon Osborn who is basically mentally off? Is kind of idiotic. Furthermore, while no, this isn't funny and joking about it is pretty sickening, it's kind of an isolated incident as opposed to y'know, rape and rape jokes.



No it's not.


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 27, 2013)

Its crap like this that explains why most modern women in America don't like to call themselves feminists anymore. I remember when these same feminists went after Taylor Swift for being a bad role model for girls, or when they frothed at Kate Perry not calling herself a feminist. Its because feminism has taken the role of the holier-than-thou "moral guardian" that seeks to find fault in harmless entertainment, and that anything that does not line up with their perfect viewpoint of morality/gender politics is automatically wrong. I remember meeting such people in high school. It was annoying then and its as annoying now.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 27, 2013)

My god, this is so fucking stupid. He had a range of jokes where he went after so many people, and the only ones that are angry about it were ones that aren't even the target of his jokes!


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Sure, sexism is bad. Calling everything sexism is even worse. Much, much worse. Vaginas full of sand strike again.
> 
> //HbS


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 27, 2013)

So why isn't she writing about Chris Brown being a wife-bashing piece of shit?


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 27, 2013)

Lightysnake said:


> Amusing. You think men are discriminted against at a level as women are. Interesting.



What's amusing is that you quoted a post and failed to refute the point in any way.

But go ahead, keep denying the notion that men have problems and permissible discrimination towards them.  It just gives me more reason to continue to not take you people seriously.



> Yeah, because culture is so utterly unimportant despite all evidence showing otherwise.



It's petty garbage that no one cares about when the reverse happens, so yeah, it's unimportant.



> And income equality gets mentioned *a lot* in many circles. Kind of a big issue in the last election.



As I said, I can't remember the last time I heard much about it.  I'm also not an American.  But it's probably because crap like this floods the news, so regardless, it doesn't help the cause.


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2013)

> Uh, no. Plenty comedians do far better jokes than MacFarlane can dream of.



Quality of jokes being used is irrelevant. 



> If you don't like when someone mocks you and reduces you to meat, fuck you! </Bender>



If that's how you interpreted my post you really are making me worry about the gene pool of humankind. 

It's called building tougher skin. You're in a kidding environment the point of it all is lay back and enjoy laughs, regardless of whose expense it is. If you're unable to take a joke or two even though it's clear that there is no ulterior motive nor spiteful aura directed at you or anyone else you are a child. Pure and simple. 

You're the cast member of shows liketv shows "Jersey Shore" and "The Real World___"   that makes a spectacle of themselves and subject of mockery and such. Chances are you'll also wind up dealing with intense psychiatric sessions. It's because of oversensitivity in Western society and people ask why the level of mental health is so poor.


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 27, 2013)

Cheeky said:


> So why isn't she writing about Chris Brown being a wife-bashing piece of shit?



To be fair, she did write about Chris Brown being a wife-beating piece of shit when it first happened. Its just that its old news now while this is recent. Furthermore, now that Chris Brown and Rihanna are back together, bashing Chris Brown brings up an uncomfortable talking point on what to say about Rihanna going back to him. Feminists shouldn't say bad things about other women because of "sisterhood" and all that.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 27, 2013)

love some of the over-reactions of some people in this thread (you know who you are).

ITT: a guy well-known for being heavily satirical of each race, religion and gender sings about boobs, not discriminatory or oppressive in any way: outrage

but in the real world - guy gets raped by a woman: nope, didn't happen. 

/sigh. double-standards are wonderful.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2013)

Radfems/Social Justice Feminists/Tumblr fems need to eat a dick and choke on it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> love some of the over-reactions of some people in this thread (you know who you are).
> 
> ITT: a guy well-known for being heavily satirical of each race, religion and gender sings about boobs, not discriminatory or oppressive in any way: outrage
> 
> ...



Guys can get raped by a woman?


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2013)

> So why isn't she writing about Chris Brown being a wife-bashing piece of shit?



Apparently, Seth's fun-filled generalized joke on women as a whole is more important than an accurate fact like Chris Brown's wife-beating status. In short: she's a straw-feminist.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Guys can get raped by a woman?



About 40% of all rape victims in the US in 2010 (I believe) were men. They're just far less likely to report it for a myriad of reason. And no, the majority was not male-on-male rape.

Misandry is alive and kicking in western society, just like misogyny is. It's apparently okay though to hate men cause, y'know, women have been mistreated for centuries and it's totally this generation's fault that that was the case and we need to pay for the sins of our forefathers.


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't think "Old news" is a good reason to stop talking about something like that. And gives me the impression she only cares about making money.



Tom Brady said:


> Guys can get raped by a woman?



It's nowhere near as common, but it happens.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2013)

Cheeky said:


> I don't think "Old news" is a good reason to stop talking about something like that. And gives me the impression she only cares about making money.
> 
> 
> 
> It's nowhere near as common, but it happens.



 excerpt/tumblr discussion (YMMV)

 sauce


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 27, 2013)

Hangat?r said:


> excerpt/tumblr discussion (YMMV)
> 
> sauce



That's one country you're talking about.

Plus I'd assume most crimes aren't reported or recorded.


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2013)

In Seth Macfarlane's show, Family Guy Peter has also been raped on a regular basis in the last 3 seasons. One was by a bull, a worm, and his boss. Sexist my ass.  Yeah, women really get get the crap end of the stick with him.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 27, 2013)

Cheeky said:


> Plus I'd assume most crimes aren't reported or recorded.



uh, duh. 

@Bender:

you forgot about that grape pie. 

..well, it was implied.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 27, 2013)

I thought his Lincoln joke was hilarious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2013)

Cheeky said:


> I don't think "Old news" is a good reason to stop talking about something like that. And gives me the impression she only cares about making money.
> 
> 
> 
> It's nowhere near as common, but it happens.





Hangat?r said:


> About 40% of all rape victims in the US in 2010 (I believe) were men. They're just far less likely to report it for a myriad of reason. And no, the majority was not male-on-male rape.
> 
> Misandry is alive and kicking in western society, just like misogyny is. It's apparently okay though to hate men cause, y'know, women have been mistreated for centuries and it's totally this generation's fault that that was the case and we need to pay for the sins of our forefathers.



I'm legit shocked and scared. 

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> uh, duh.



Be mocked to hell and back if a man reported he had been defiled by a woman. 





> @Bender:
> 
> you forgot about that grape pie.
> 
> ..well, it was implied.


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 27, 2013)

Even if I agreed with her, there are just so many worse things happening in the world due to sexism and discrimination against women. But living a privelidged life in the first world doesn't do much good for perspective on a subject like this.


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> I thought his Lincoln joke was hilarious.



That was my favorite too

[YOUTUBE]N7R2e-o0auY[/YOUTUBE]

This one was also hilarious

[YOUTUBE]fMrAgTZT25c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 27, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> uh, duh.



He brought up crime statistics.

I was just telling him why I wouldn't rely on them too much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2013)

Poor Seth man..fuck the Oscars. All uptight bastards


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 27, 2013)

The actual award results were more offensive to me.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 27, 2013)

Seems they got a comedian for the event who's known for his jokes and are upset he made a joke that hit a nerve. Somehow I can't seem to give a darn or shit about the sand their venting over.


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2013)

Cheeky said:


> Even if I agreed with her, there are just so many worse things happening in the world due to sexism and discrimination against women.



Feminists should concentrate their bile on loose crackheaded fucks like Chris Brown rather than Seth Macfarlane. 

[YOUTUBE]cleRC72ARuQ[/YOUTUBE]

If more music artists like Chris learned to try not to make with the beat-down on their beau; maybe then his and Rihanna's career wouldn't suck. Also so many people wouldn't be ripping on him. 

Actually, the moment Chris laid his hands on her he became the new memetic Bobby Brown and Rihanna the new memetic Whitney Houston.


----------



## Madai (Feb 27, 2013)

Lightysnake said:


> By this idiot logic, Bull Connor did more for black rights than Martin Luther King



I know who Seth MacFarlane is.
I know who Martin Luther King is.
And, I know who Susan B. Anthony is.

I don't know who the fuck Bull Conner is, and don't even give enough of a shit to google it.  I also don't give that much of a shit about who MacFarlane's critics are.  Point is... you are obviously wrong.

If Seth MacFarlane hadn't sung "I saw your boobs" I would not be giving a shit right now about boobs and and the dignity sacrificed to show me those boobs.  Or about any otherwise crappy movies I wasted time watching because boobs.  Looking at YOU, *Sliver*.


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2013)

@Lightysnake

You have no idea how strawmanning you are right now.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 27, 2013)

Cheeky said:


> The actual award results were more offensive to me.


this, seriously the avengers needed more oscars, and Josh Wheedon face on mount Rushmore


----------



## Jena (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't think his comments were _that_ bad. At worst they were just unfunny. Seth Macfarlane defaults to "controversial" sexist/racist/fat/anti-semitic jokes when he can't think of anything good to write and/or he's being lazy. Watch enough Family Guy and this becomes painfully obvious.

Seth Macfarlane making borderline or completely sexist jokes is not even remotely surprising at this point and, like I said, his jokes weren't that offensive.

I think the Onion "cunt" thing with Quvenzhan? Wallis is more upsetting/problematic tbh


----------



## Sarry (Feb 27, 2013)

Frostman said:


> I bet a bunch of people are gonna go out and buy/rent those movie he mentioned.



I found an imgur page where they posted pictures of all the scenes that Seth mentioned. So it is already done


----------



## Ippy (Feb 27, 2013)

Those jokes were undoubtedly sexist and in poor taste.

It's saddening that this thread got such misogynistic and cynical responses.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 27, 2013)

Sarry said:


> I found an imgur page where they posted pictures of all the scenes that Seth mentioned. So it is already done



holy shit  sometimes I forget how efficient the internet and the people in it are when it comes to boobs


----------



## santanico (Feb 27, 2013)

I love Seth, he's funny, he's jokes get repetitive and unoriginal but that's his thing 

Even Jennifer Lawrence laughed at his joke about her boobs while everyone else looked appalled


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 27, 2013)

Bender said:


> The day feminists will be happy is when it's men who are commanded to "get back in the kitchen" and not vice versa.





At 8:10.


----------



## HolyHands (Feb 27, 2013)

Feminists almost always look bad when they go after people who make jokes. I don't know why they keep doing it when it does more harm to their movement than good.

While I agree that jokes can go too far, Seth didn't even come close to that point. "We saw you topless at movie X". Big woop. Childish, but hardly offensive.

Pick your battles people...


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Feb 27, 2013)

Meh.. Always thought Mcfarlans jokes were kind of lame. I don't know why anyone really expected anything from him.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 27, 2013)

Feminist in and of themselves are jokes.


----------



## Black Superman (Feb 27, 2013)

Chris Brown and Rihanna jokes stop being funny in 2010. People need to let that shit go all ready. They should have let Louis C.K. or Bill Burr host the Oscars and not this hack. Probably not Bill Burr because he's a little too edgy, but I would have watched it. Feminist humor is wack anyway. 

Real Shit. Bill Burr the greatest since Carlin.


----------



## LesExit (Feb 27, 2013)

Hmm....well I personally don't get very offended by these type of jokes, since the majority of the time the people saying them aren't being serious. Though that kind of scares me...the fact that people just accepts such jokes and that people even make them says something about society. I feel like this humor might be looked at as extremely messed up generations from now .___. OR NOT :3 

It's not really difficult to believe that people who are the targets of offensive jokes get upset by them, women or men.

I don't think theres any good reason why sexist remarks towards anyone should be seen as acceptable comedy.


----------



## Keile (Feb 27, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I'm not sure what "Vulture" was trying to say with this. Because it almost sounds like they're calling it sexist that more men happen to be part of the Academy. There are more great male actors and directors, that's easily explained with the male and female intelligence/excellence bell curves.



Your post is dumb as shit.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 27, 2013)

Ippy said:


> Those jokes were undoubtedly sexist and in poor taste.
> 
> It's saddening that this thread got such misogynistic and cynical responses.



They were about boobs, specific actresses' boobs. And it seems the only ones getting angry about it were the ones that weren't the target of it in the first place. He made jokes so much worse than that.


----------



## Meruem (Feb 27, 2013)

His job is to make fun of everyone.  I think that sexism is bad but honestly, it was all funny and he didn't even say anything that bad.  It's not like women were his sole target or anything.  I think people are blowing this out of proportion.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 27, 2013)

Then again it's not like it takes much to get the feminists upset anyway.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 27, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Feminist in and of themselves are jokes.



Not generally. Though in cases like these, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 27, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> Sandy vaginas strike again. I had no issue with his Jew jokes in that same performance. Neither did they seem to, for that matter.



Oh hey you're back.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 27, 2013)

I am Seth Rogen.  The most offensive thing about me is I am unfunny.  Your mother is a whore.  Purple Deadbabycunt Bladedildo.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Garfield (Feb 27, 2013)

hadou said:


> The best way to acknowledge and make progress on the issue of sexism is to be comfortable when sexist jokes are made. It takes a certain degree of maturity and clear sight of what's important. Just because MacFarlane makes sexist or gay jokes does not mean he is sexist or homophobic. It's a little thing called nuance.


Martin Luther King sure seems to have gone the wrong way about racism from what you say.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 27, 2013)

Ippy said:


> Those jokes were undoubtedly sexist and in poor taste.
> 
> It's saddening that this thread got such misogynistic and cynical responses.


Indeed, but feminists are the punching bags of people because some go to far and most people don't want to hear about it.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 27, 2013)

she grabbed the chair that was thrown at her....she fucking grabbed the chair with one hand...WOW!


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't see why there's a uproar over this. I understand and know that sexism infects a lot of aspects of media and entertainment, but this isn't an example of it. It's _Seth McFarlane_. He makes fun of everyone, and his boob song, at its worst, was just childish, not offensive.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 27, 2013)

Mintaka said:


> Indeed, but feminists are the punching bags of people because some go to far and most people don't want to hear about it.


Overcompensation is nature's choice of healing the wound though, I don't see why people are stupid enough to dislike that.


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2013)

Ippy said:
			
		

> Those jokes were undoubtedly sexist and in poor taste.
> 
> It's saddening that this thread got such misogynistic and cynical responses.




So joking about boobs=sexist



So that means One Piece creator Oda is sexist for this gag last chapter




Yeah, women are real saints.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 27, 2013)

what the fuck is this


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 28, 2013)

Bender said:


> So joking about boobs=sexist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're strawmanning hard right now


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 28, 2013)

The number was about actresses' boobs though.


----------



## Bender (Feb 28, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> what the fuck is this



Some stupid shit from the feminazi's 

@Elim Rawne

Like the "No u" argument you're using.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 28, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The number was about actresses' boobs though.



He wasn't referring specifically to that joke though. Then bender decided to strawman the shit out of it.



Bender said:


> Some stupid shit from the feminazi's
> 
> @Elim Rawne
> 
> Like the "No u" argument you're using.



See above


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 28, 2013)

The outrage derives from that skit, despite the fact that McFarlane has a history of making far worse jokes targeting other groups.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 28, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The outrage derives from that skit, despite the fact that McFarlane has a history of making far worse jokes targeting other groups.



Not just that song.


> But MacFarlane's boob song, the needless sexualization of a little girl, and the relentless commentary about how women look reinforced, over and over, that women somehow don't belong. They matter only insofar as they are beautiful or naked, or preferably both. This wasn't an awards ceremony so much as a black-tie celebration of the straight white male gaze.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 28, 2013)

Doesn't matter Seto, Boob Song trumps all other _real_ issues. 

Cmon. It's clearly _so_ misogynistic and not satirical in any way at all.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 28, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> Not just that song.



You're taking the testimony of a clearly slanted view of the event from one with a more than transparent agenda at hand here rather than just looking at the damn thing yourself. He made fun of *everybody*, and they are only upset at one part of the whole.

They don't care that he made fun of Lincoln, or that he trashed Chris Brown, or made a slave joke with Cheadle among other jokes.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, that's the first and last time it's going to happen.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 28, 2013)

Next person to say strawman is getting stabbed in the jugular.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 28, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Next person to say strawman is getting stabbed in the jugular.



this just in: You're no longer allowed to use the word "strawman" because it's sexist towards womyn.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 28, 2013)

Well fuck.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 28, 2013)

oh, and by the way.



Erio Touwa said:


> Next person to say strawman is getting stabbed in the jugular.





> *Next person to say strawman*





> *Next person*





			
				Erio Touwa said:
			
		

> * to say strawman*





> *Next person*



stab stab stab, Erio. 

right in your jugular.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 28, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Next person to say strawman is getting stabbed in the jugular.



.....Strawwomen


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 28, 2013)

STRAWMAN IS A SEXIST TERM! WHY NOT STRAWWOMAN HUH! AFRAID? TYPICAL MALES!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 28, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> STRAWMAN IS A SEXIST TERM! WHY NOT STRAWWOMAN HUH! AFRAID? TYPICAL MALES!



because "strawwoman" still has the word "man" in it and is therefore technically sexist as well.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 28, 2013)

I hate you guys!


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 28, 2013)

The hell does strawman mean?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 28, 2013)

Lol modern/tumblr feminists.


----------



## Kittan (Feb 28, 2013)

Bitches be trippin.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Feb 28, 2013)

He has no right to say these things he is a white man.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 28, 2013)

> This wasn't an awards ceremony so much as a black-tie celebration of the straight white male gaze.



I'm not white, but even I facepalm at this.

You're really going to get angry and generalise an entire race and sexual orientation because of a comedian's song? The feminists of yester-year that fought for the right to vote are weeping in their graves.


----------



## Kahvehane (Feb 28, 2013)

I thought he was a great host, personally. The Lincoln joke was one of the funniest I've heard in some time. "The actor to really get inside Lincoln's head..." ha! I still crack a smile when I think about that one.


----------



## allin4narnia (Feb 28, 2013)

An incredible breaking newstory has developed..  Thousands of outraged men are demanding equal rights that have been denied them for millenia.  100% of all pregnancies occur in a women.  This kind of descrimination is unacceptable and needs to be changed.  This is the 21st century and this kind of obvious favortism towards women cannot be accepted!!


----------



## Karsh (Feb 28, 2013)

I suppose to make it fair they'll have to make a "who's dick we saw in which movie" song for next year's classy oscars


----------



## Corvida (Feb 28, 2013)

> allin4narnia said:
> 
> 
> > An incredible breaking newstory has developed..  Thousands of outraged men are demanding equal rights that have been denied them for millenia.  100% of all pregnancies occur in a women.  This kind of descrimination is unacceptable and needs to be changed.  This is the 21st century and this kind of obvious favortism towards women cannot be accepted!!
> ...


----------



## Jay. (Feb 28, 2013)

Shinigami Perv said:


>


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 28, 2013)

There is no excuse for misogyny.

That said, be a good man and go back to work.


----------



## Roman (Feb 28, 2013)

This is Seth MacFarlane, could anyone expect him to act any differently? On that note, I always found his brand of humor crude and distasteful.


----------



## Bender (Feb 28, 2013)

That's so sexist! Just wait until the feminazi's come after you


----------



## Byrd (Feb 28, 2013)

When will they ever be happy


----------



## Bender (Feb 28, 2013)

@Byrdman

According to them women need to rule society like those amazon bitches from that Futurama episode "Amazons in the hood"


----------



## Sarry (Feb 28, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Byrdman
> 
> According to them women need to rule society like those amazon bitches from that Futurama episode "Amazons in the hood"



Hmm...Snu-Snu may make it viable 
Just barely, though. 

Also, they're free to start their own country...somewhere in the world. No one's stopping them.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Feb 28, 2013)

a shiny wild snorlax appear.


----------



## Bender (Feb 28, 2013)

@Sarry

The sooner the Femninazis start their own society the better our regular society will be.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 28, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Byrdman
> 
> According to them women need to rule society like those amazon bitches from that Futurama episode "Amazons in the hood"



I don't know whats worse... Feminists or Peta


----------



## Sarry (Feb 28, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Sarry
> 
> The sooner the Femninazis start their own society the better our regular society will be.


Agreed.
And they can take the whipped/brainwashed guys(the groupy guys that hang with them).
Poor bastards.


----------



## Bender (Feb 28, 2013)

@Byrdman

Femnists are grade A temperamental bitches while PETA people are hilarious.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 28, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> When will they ever be happy



Not until every man is neutered and the male libido is considered a relic of the past.


----------



## Bender (Feb 28, 2013)

baconbits said:


> Not until every man is neutered and the male libido is considered a relic of the past.



Those...those monsters!


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Feb 28, 2013)

There's nothing that Feminazis won't get mad about.


----------



## trollface (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## ovanz (Feb 28, 2013)

Shinigami Perv said:


> [YOUTUBE]ap3_1bM40L4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> I never imagined it would be deemed offensive until reading what the press wrote afterward. Jennifer Lawrence's reaction was probably the funniest thing about it.



The song is cool and catchy. 

Jennifer Lawrence wasn't upset, why the woman in the article is? Maybe she just felt ugly and no one is gonna make a song about her.


----------



## Bender (Feb 28, 2013)

@Ovanz

Probably cuz she's a flat chested bitch


----------



## LesExit (Feb 28, 2013)

I cant even stop staring at this .___.


----------



## santanico (Feb 28, 2013)

Shinigami Perv said:


> [YOUTUBE]ap3_1bM40L4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> I never imagined it would be deemed offensive until reading what the press wrote afterward. Jennifer Lawrence's reaction was probably the funniest thing about it.



gotta love J Law


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 28, 2013)

Just watched the video of his performance someone posted-

Am I the only one who doesn't think this is funny? I'm a guy and think unwarranted feminism is as pointless as the next guy, but I just think Seth might be a little past his prime. I get that talking about boobs and vaginas is his thing, but there's really nothing clever about it in this performance, in my opinion.

It's been said already, but feminists really suck at choosing their battles. It's just like how the rainforest is being raped, but PETA decides to use their resources to start wars with Nintendo instead.


----------



## Fojos (Feb 28, 2013)

Orochimaru said:


> It really was pretty misogynistic.



It's only as misogynistic as you make it.



Lightysnake said:


> Men are not discriminated against in a societal and institutional level.  Men don't have to deal with a lot women do imply by virtue of being  born with the wrong gender.



Tool.

You live in a dreamworld influensed by your feministic teachers.


----------



## GrandLordAtos (Feb 28, 2013)

Really? That was considered sexist?

OKAY GUYS, LET'S START CENSORING THE TELLY MORE! Feminists can't handle jokes about boobs, taking a long time to get ready, sitting down to pee, cooking, cleaning, flirting, makeup, revealing dresses, or being fat, so from now on, all those things are banned from television. 

Television - For women, by men, unless you're a woman, then it's ALL by women!

-cough- Periodvaginacunttits. Am I a sexist now


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 28, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> In related news: as long as offensive pieces of shit like Seth Macfarlane play things for comedy, its alright!



Anyone and anything can be offensive; being offensive is less about what you say or do and more about who the observer is and what their beliefs are.

A woman walking around in shorts could be considered offensive in certain parts of the world. A homosexual couple with children featured in a store's advertisement could be considered offensive. A fucking bilingual restroom sign, the definition of abortion as an issue of rights or life, or the mere *image* of a gun can all be considered offensive. People are going to be offended by literally anything and everything; it's all culturally-programmed and based on a person's own innate sensitivites. *Nothing* is inherently offensive.

There is genuinely a discernable problem with sexism in our culture (not just against women, but men too) and many, MANY problems stemming from it. But Seth MacFarlane singing about boobs and making blatantly-discriminatory jokes is so piddly and inconsequential that you would have to be a complete, petty idiot to offer more than a passing complaint about it.

I for one think Seth MacFarlane is funny as hell. Not all the time, and there have been some jokes I thought he handled in poor taste, but he has made me laugh. Pretty hard, in fact.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 28, 2013)

baconbits said:


> Not until every man is neutered and the male libido is considered a relic of the past.



........I am wondering, do these idiots read history or see how hating on others that badly will end the world in hell?
I think they went as far as to create a feminist medical book/dictionary. Though I can't remember the exact details.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 28, 2013)

There is so much goddamn stupidity coming from both sides it's making my head hurt. 

*Moderators*: Last I checked, it admittedly has been a while, the Cafe was for NEWS. This is not news. It's a blog post targeted specifically to lambast tumblr feminists under the cover of being vaguely topical. Put this in the Konoha Theatre Oscars thread. Put it in the Debate Corner. It don't go here, though. Do your jobs.

*Women*: Whoever wrote this Jezebel piece is a miserable cunt for a plethora of reasons whether it's her intentionally twisting the worst interpretation out of jokes in order to juice every last ounce of offense from them or her inflated sense of worth as an armchair activist in her "fight" against social woes. Your offense isn't a universal absolute everyone else is too dumb or unenlightened to realize. Not generalizing cuts both ways.

*Men*: To readily take this blogger as representative of an entire diverse movement then proceed to snarkily disregard its grievances out-of-hand is the exact type of complacent douchery that validates such blogs. So kudos on that. You never need to reconsider your stances on anything. You're just sorry everyone else is a bunch of crybabies and that's the closest to self-reflection you ever need to get. You'd be better served focusing on surviving this emasculated, misandrist, reverse-racist hellscape all the special interest groups have foisted on you.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Feb 28, 2013)

What stupid thread.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 28, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Also, they're free to start their own country...somewhere in the world. No one's stopping them.



i hear that there's a lovely new continent forming. 









within the next few million years or so.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Feb 28, 2013)

I bet people had decided to bitch about McFarlane beforehand no matter how the show would turn out. Hell, they were probably disappointed he gave their hatred so relatively little material.





DejaEntendu said:


> Just watched the video of his performance someone posted-
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn't think this is funny? I'm a guy and think unwarranted feminism is as pointless as the next guy, but I just think Seth might be a little past his prime. I get that talking about boobs and vaginas is his thing, but there's really nothing clever about it in this performance, in my opinion.


I think part of the joke was that it was McFarlane doing his thing at the _Oscars_ of all places. Although the bit about Winslet was funny in itself.





baconbits said:


> Not until every man is neutered and the male libido is considered a relic of the past.


That's a good start.


----------



## TSC (Feb 28, 2013)

And this is why black guys prefer white wimminz than their black female cohorts.


----------



## Gino (Feb 28, 2013)

Fuck those oversensitive bitches.


----------



## Plague (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm kind of half and half on this. Seth did go a bit far here and there, but it seems like feminists are always pissed off. 

As someone said earlier, it seems like a lot of people knew they were gonna be pissed off at Seth BEFORE the award show.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 28, 2013)

Okay, who used the Pokeflute?

...

Snorlax used Seismic Toss!

Okay, that's all I got.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 28, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Okay, who used the Pokeflute?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Nah man, that's Rage for sure.

Better run before it uses Body Slam.

Heaven forbid it uses Giga Impact.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 28, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Nah man, that's Rage for sure.
> 
> Better run before it uses Body Slam.
> 
> Heaven forbid it uses Giga Impact.



Well she has used Stockpile considerably, I'd hate to see the result of Swallow  I wonder who's used Gunk Shot on it already.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 28, 2013)

Bitches need some midol


----------



## Treerone (Feb 28, 2013)

Fucking Feminazis.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 1, 2013)

Hmm, I wonder what would have happened if George Carlin would have been in Seth's place(granted, George would still be alive for that happen, RIP that good bastard.)


----------



## On and On (Mar 2, 2013)

Wanting your biological sex group to not be treated like the butt of jokes at all times is apparently akin to invading Poland and murdering people.

Who knew?


But on a serious note, if she wants to be the whistleblower she wants to be she's gonna have to get over how hard it is to make people realize that these things matter.

Why, just look at the first three comments all the comments of the thread  Misogyny is just as pervasive, if not more, than racism.

I feel sorry for your girlfriends


----------



## trollface (Mar 2, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Okay, who used the Pokeflute?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Steal mah watermelon? Steal mah watermelon?!?! Steal MAAAAAH WATERMELON?!?!?!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 2, 2013)

I bet we'd hear a very different tune if he was being sexist towards men.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 2, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Guys can get raped by a woman?



It's a serious issue in Zimbabwe as my friend would tell you, widely reported in the country, scared mothers and wifes actually give their spouses and male children curfews because of how rampant it is. Usually a group of women with a gun, drugs, or sometimes snakes. Typicalls lulls the guy into a false sense of security then threatens the dude into having their way with him.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 2, 2013)

Why didn't they make an issue when "Its Hard Out There For A Pimp" won best song???


----------



## Revolution (Mar 2, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> It's a serious issue in Zimbabwe as my friend would tell you, widely reported in the country, scared mothers and wifes actually give their spouses and male children curfews because of how rampant it is. Usually a group of women with a gun, *drugs*, or sometimes snakes. Typicalls lulls the guy into a false sense of security then threatens the dude into having their way with him.



How is this possible?  If a guy's not horney, the dick won't get hard.  If the guy is exhausted/tired, dicks not going to get up.   Unless *viagra* was shoved down his throat, I'm not buying it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 2, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> How is this possible?  If a guy's not horney, the dick won't get hard.  If the guy is exhausted/tired, dicks not going to get up.   Unless *viagra* was shoved down his throat, I'm not buying it.



How ignorant can you get? A woman can become lubricated in rape, but that doesn't mean they are horny, it's an involuntary reaction to stimuli, the same is for an erection in rape.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 2, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> How is this possible?  If a guy's not horney, the dick won't get hard.  If the guy is exhausted/tired, dicks not going to get up.   Unless *viagra* was shoved down his throat, I'm not buying it.



That's what happened over there too, it was wildely mocked, until more and more reports of it started comming, and eventually they started taking shit seriously.

Also it's not particularily to hard stimulate someone to have a erection, males can get those even when they're not horny.


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 2, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I bet we'd hear a very different tune if he was being sexist towards men.



No one cares about sexism against men


----------



## Masaki (Mar 2, 2013)

People being offended by Seth MacFarlane is news?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 2, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> No one cares about sexism against men



But _that's_ sexist.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 3, 2013)

On and On said:


> Why, just look at the first three comments all the comments of the thread  Misogyny is just as pervasive, if not more, than racism.



When you redefine misogyny to mean "the act of disagreeing with my complaints", then yes, it certainly is.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 3, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> When you redefine misogyny to mean "the act of disagreeing with my complaints", then yes, it certainly is.



Or you know, if redefine it as " being a cunt towards women". 

That definition fits this thread a lot better.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 3, 2013)

love the abundance of "all of you who aren't outraged must hate women"-themed comments here so far.

oh yes, definitely. me not being outraged by a guy who is well known for making fun of both genders, all races and religions definitely makes me a misogynist. must also make me racist and a "religionist". 

please. it's a song about boobs, explain how that's sexist. 

sexism being oppression or prejudice against a gender, mind you. so unless it's oppressing or discriminating one of the two genders, all of you who are using that as an argument really have no standpoint. 

is the song _perverted_? indeed. _sexist_? no.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 3, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> love the abundance of "all of you who aren't outraged must hate women"-themed comments here so far.
> 
> oh yes, definitely. me not being outraged by a guy who is well known for making fun of both genders, all races and religions definitely makes me a misogynist. must also make me racist and a "religionist".
> 
> ...


I agree with you, 
Just to add to your post. 
The song is perverted, and it is also about real scenes that the actresses been in. So it wasn't slander or lying even. 
Those scenes were all in films that were successful and were viewed by many people. 

So yeah, that song was perverted but it was about something many people have seen before.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 3, 2013)

oh what's the matter, Elim?

upset because a "_privileged white misogynist_" like me essentially debunked the whole standing ground for your argument for this thread?

I'll tell my errant penis that it should be ashamed for being a penis if that'll make you feel better.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 3, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> oh what's the matter, Elim?
> 
> upset because a "_privileged white misogynist_" like me essentially debunked the whole standing ground for your argument for this thread?



Yes, debunked. The same way Alex Jones debunked Piers Morgans arguments.


> I'll tell my errant penis that it should be ashamed for being a penis if that'll make you feel better.



Go ahead, you're the only one interacting with it anyway


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 3, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> Or you know, if redefine it as " being a cunt towards women".
> 
> That definition fits this thread a lot better.



Except the part where it doesn't.  The comments are directed at someone for their complaints along with like-minded people, not by virtue of them being a certain gender.

And of course, if some man were complaining about a song about dicks, everyone would laugh at them for being so absurd.  Much like this thread.  The only difference is, there'd be no one running around crying bigotry because of it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 3, 2013)

Why can't more women be like her?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 3, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> Or you know, if redefine it as " being a cunt towards women".
> 
> That definition fits this thread a lot better.



Why do you keep up with this charade? It's not like you actually believe the shit you're arguing. Just another try-too-hard looking for some attention.


----------



## santanico (Mar 3, 2013)

Women have breasts, Seth was just pointing out the obvious ;3


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 3, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> Yes, debunked. The same way Alex Jones debunked Piers Morgans arguments.



no idea who either of those people are, nor do I care, so I don't see the relevance here. 



> Go ahead, you're the only one interacting with it anyway



ooh, an attempted insult, that definitely makes you look more credible here and not petty at all.

definitely.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 3, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why do you keep up with this charade? It's not like you actually believe the shit you're arguing. Just another try-too-hard looking for some attention.



If you don't have anything to say, don't say it. This whole "lolz u's a troll" shtick is getting mighty tired. 

Alternatively, you could strike a deal with the mods. Instead of Mael, you could get banned in his place. At least he's more productive than the guy who only takes potshots in between arguments.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Mar 3, 2013)

I respect women and believe they should have the same opportunities to make money as men. 

No man should put his hands on a woman.

But fuck...you can't tell me to let you be independent, to fuck off, to not dip my beak in your business every 5 seconds and micromanage...then cuss me out and punch me in the face expecting me to *not* hit you back.

To quote an irritated, Cleveland native who made a living in the public transportation business:

"YOU GONNA ACT LIKE A MAYN, I'MA TREATCHU LIKE ONE,"


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 3, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> If you don't have anything to say, don't say it. This whole "lolz u's a troll" shtick is getting mighty tired.
> 
> Alternatively, you could strike a deal with the mods. Instead of Mael, you could get banned in his place. At least he's more productive than the guy who only takes potshots in between arguments.



That is what you do, and then you wanna complain when someone takes note of it. 

Like this. You do it leagues worse than either of us do. As matter of fact this thread is pretty indicative of that. You simply are a person that cannot take what you dish out, or more accurately, less than that.


----------



## The Great Oneddd (Mar 3, 2013)

Seth was paid to do what he does best. That is what he does. There should be no issues with this. Just look at his track record of comedy.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> How is this possible?  If a guy's not horney, the dick won't get hard.  If the guy is exhausted/tired, dicks not going to get up.   Unless *viagra* was shoved down his throat, I'm not buying it.



You mean like how women can't get pregnant from rape because the body has a natural defence that shuts that down?

**


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 3, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That is what you do, and then you wanna complain when someone takes note of it.
> 
> Like this. You do it leagues worse than either of us do. As matter of fact this thread is pretty indicative of that. You simply are a person that cannot take what you dish out, or more accurately, less than that.



Well, I wish we could see your composure when you're outnumbered then. Shame that that never happens, since you always side with the majority in every thread.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 3, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> Well, I wish we could see your composure when you're outnumbered then. Shame that that never happens, since you always side with the majority in every thread.



Not always, you're just making excuses. When you first came into this thread, I confronted you on why you took your stance and you cited the Jezebel article. Which only indicated to me that you haven't even seen the actual jokes, you just took someone else's opinion on the matter without looking into it yourself. So how can I think you are serious about your arguments when you seem not entirely sure what you are condemning?


----------



## Emre Chan (Mar 3, 2013)

The way I see it is quite simply that the lesser party doesn't know how to deal with a joke and pull their own weight. I wouldn't even regard a woman who considers herself a feminist a feminist if their definition of feminism is inequality, women over men. It's a ridiculous notion. There will always be men who make sexist jokes, and there will always be women who are their to try and make it out as if said man were the spawn of Satan. I just don't understand how it is predominantly considered sexism when a man makes a stereotypical or generic comment about a woman but it doesn't work vice versa.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

Haven't read anything outside of the article yet. But your getting Seth Mcfarlane to do the jokes. Have you never seen Family Guy? 

Making him the host is just asking for trouble if you didn't want it.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Haven't read anything outside of the article yet. But your getting Seth Mcfarlane to do the jokes. Have you never seen Family Guy?
> 
> Making him the host is just asking for trouble if you didn't want it.


In that sense it's like clarkson's comment on the one show. He made an insensitive comment? Well no shit sherlock, that's what he does for a living.
Although in this case he seemed to be toeing the line far more than family guy does.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 3, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Not always, you're just making excuses. When you first came into this thread, I confronted you on why you took your stance and you cited the Jezebel article. Which only indicated to me that you haven't even seen the actual jokes, you just took someone else's opinion on the matter without looking into it yourself. So how can I think you are serious about your arguments when you seem not entirely sure what you are condemning?



I don't give a flying fuck what you think. I cited the article because: 
1) You fucks kept focusing on the song(which was mild compared to the rest) and nothing else
2) It did an apt job of summarizing the whole thing.

What else should I've done ? Post the entire ceremony and point out the times he was being sexist  ? Get a fucking grip.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

"Women drinking beer, i tell you a man made that commercial!"

"Well _of course_ a man made it Louis, its a _commercial_, not a delicious turkey dinner."


----------



## Bender (Mar 3, 2013)

^


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 3, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> I don't give a flying fuck what you think. I cited the article because:
> 1) You fucks kept focusing on the song(which was mild compared to the rest) and nothing else
> 2) It did an apt job of summarizing the whole thing.
> 
> What else should I've done ? Post the entire ceremony and point out the times he was being sexist  ? Get a fucking grip.



1. No

2. No 

You could have watch the videos of the jokes in question. All you did was go on an articles emotionally-charged description of it. You don't even know what it is you're arguing about.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 3, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> 1. No
> 
> 2. No
> 
> You could have watch the videos of the jokes in question. All you did was go on an articles emotionally-charged description of it. You don't even know what it is you're arguing about.



I already saw the whole thing live


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 3, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well this was a predictable response.
> 
> Then why not cite specific examples of Seth's supposedly egregious misogyny in his routine then? Relying on the Jezebel article wouldn't have helped your case at all.



Oh for fucks sake,

Article points out the cases of misogyny.
Other people have pointed out the same things.

You asking for the same thing again for some bs reason just reeks of lazy argumentation. Its the same shit religious nuts pull when they don't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 3, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Why can't more women be like her?


Can you give me the link/video for that scene/interview?


----------



## EJ (Mar 3, 2013)

So basically crazy hysterical feminism = BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWing?


I mean, not all of them are like that. But yeah.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 3, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> Oh for fucks sake,
> 
> Article points out the cases of misogyny.
> Other people have pointed out the same things.
> ...



As they perceive it, and they go on emotionally-fueled rants based on that. It's not any objective observation, they aren't laying out the jokes as they were presented during the ceremony.

I'm asking for what has yet to be provided by you.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

This is a pretty delicate topic isn't it?


----------



## Bender (Mar 3, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> Oh for fucks sake,
> 
> Article points out the cases of misogyny.
> Other people have pointed out the same things.
> ...



DUDE you're using the argument of a half-witted broad (the author of article) who has like zero credibility and up to her ass in stupidity. 

She's getting on the case of someone who does what he always does: Being a comedian. There is no change up in Seth's routine that spells out sexism or having an "agenda" of going off on a tirade and insulting certain groups of people. 

It's pretty obvious who stands out more in overlying stupidity between Jezebel and Seth. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's Jezebel for the people who absolutely brain-dead.




@Inuhanyou 

When people who have no idea what they're talking about get involved yes it is a delicate topic. 




			
				Flow said:
			
		

> So basically crazy hysterical feminism = BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWing?



All that needs to be said about feminist period.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 3, 2013)

Bender said:


> DUDE you're using the argument of a half-witted broad (the author of article) who has like zero credibility and up to her ass in stupidity.
> 
> She's getting on the case of someone who does what he always does: Being a comedian. There is no change up in Seth's routine that spells out sexism or having an "agenda" of going off on a tirade and insulting certain groups of people.
> 
> It's pretty obvious who stands out more in overlying stupidity between Jezebel and Seth.



Oh yes, a writer for jezebel doesn't have any credibility ( for some retarded reason), but the guy who made a living of making dick and poop jokes does ? That is really dumb.

Also, about the whole " He's a comedian, what were you expecting" line of thought. Use it next time you bitch about corporations, politicians or anything else ?

Don't be angry at republicans for denying abortions, its their job to pander to their demographic
Don't be angry at corporations for doing unethical things, after all they do it for profits and its their job.

That's lazy reasoning, and you should feel bad for using it and enabling people like McFarlane to degrade comedy like this.


----------



## Bender (Mar 3, 2013)

@Elim Rawne

My reasoning is "lazy" because you're too pig-headed to think of anything other than "Durrr he's sexist! He doesn't care about what he said.." 

Also the "that's how they are" is another story regarding Republicans. When they exercise their influence and political power crushing the lower-class and screwing over hard-working middle-class people is infuriating because they use their taxes to support them. Republicans can avoid acting like the stereotype but chooses to embrace it. On another note, I don't touch topics like Abortion, only ones about health-care, the budget and such.

The reason why Seth's jokes are what they are is because that's what his fanbase and people who like comedy enjoy listening to. If you're insensitive as fuck that's your problem not his for lowering the frequency of the punch-line of a joke.

EDIT:

The difference between the analogy you're using with Republicans and comedians like Seth are worldly different. It's faith versus entertainment. 

Republicans stomp over your faith if it's something like entertainment with comedy it's that your fun is ruined cuz you can't take a damn joke.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 3, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> That's lazy reasoning, and you should feel bad for using it and enabling people like McFarlane to degrade comedy like this.



Degrade comedy?  What do you think comedy is?  Someone took offense, therefore it's degrading comedy?  Good luck with that kind of thinking, given that essentially everything is offensive to *someone*.

Why do you think so much of what we find humorous is derived from painful history?  Because the two go hand in hand.  Comedy allows us to see a situation in a different light and to laugh at its absurdity.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Mar 3, 2013)

His jokes weren't even funny though...... Anyways, I see a lot of people bashing on feminists. They seem to have forgotten they're the only reason women enjoy the type of privileges they enjoy today.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 3, 2013)

Normality said:


> His jokes weren't even funny though...... Anyways, I see a lot of people bashing on feminists. They seem to have forgotten they're the only reason women enjoy the type of privileges they enjoy today.



Not the feminists people are blasting. This is a separate wave from those.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 3, 2013)

The biggest problem with these discourses is the equivocation in every other breath. What, or who is a feminist? Answer: whichever one of several definitions agreeable with whatever argument you are pushing.


----------



## Bender (Mar 3, 2013)

@Takahashi

Yeah that little bit caught my eye too. If anything Seth has done a worth while job in animated television comedy shows. It's cuz of his reputation as being that funny that even landed that job.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 3, 2013)

Lindy West has an opinion.

I respect her right to an opinion. We are all humans and all equal.

I hold no respect for the opinion itself. Seth is about as straight and politically correct as old Testament God... Bashing people is how he got famous. 

You know what I do when something I don't want to watch is showing? I change the fucking channel.

Don't censor every little thing shown because you don't like it. That is oppressive, don't oppress me man/woman.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

That's a slippery slope that leads to problems 

Even so, PC can be taken too far. (not commenting on this situation in particular mind you)


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Mar 3, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Not the feminists people are blasting. This is a separate wave from those.



I've seen quite of few posts insulting feminists in general. It's real disgusting to say the least.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't see how "We saw your boobs" was prejudiced against women in any way shape or form


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 3, 2013)

Can't really see why the song is sexist, insensitive sure but it was simply pointed out how often female actors show some more sexually  perceieved parts of there body than their male counters, which if you were going to run with that shit then you'd say the industry is slightly sexist not the song itself. Of course that in itself opens a can of because males have no counterparts to breasts, both vagina's and penius' aren't really shown, though really there isn't a need for breasts to be shown anyway.

The song is basically public shaming. It's insensitive, but it's not outright sexist.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2013)

> It's frustrating enough to know that 77 percent of Academy voters are male. Or to watch 30 men and 9 women collect awards last night



Not to degrade womens science or anything but

9 out of 39 oscar winners means there was almost 25% female to male oscar ratio, against the 23% female voters

I, know, I know, "gender specific oscars" and shit, I'm just saying, it stands out.

Also, didn't a lady win the oscar for best whatever last year against James Cameron's ten year, technologically developing, awards wining, records breaking block buster ?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2013)

besides, I remember everyone complaining about how hathaway and franco were vanilla and bland as fuck the other day


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Mar 3, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Not to degrade womens science or anything but
> 
> 9 out of 39 oscar winners means there was almost 25% female to male oscar ratio, against the 23% female voters
> 
> ...



You talking about the woman who made The Hurt Locker ?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 3, 2013)

Seth is a pathetic excuse for a comedian as is, so I doubt anyone takes him seriously. I agree his comments were stupid and annoying, but they made him look like an ass, more than made women look inferior. 

But he clearly doesn't give a shit about what he says, so there is nothing further to press the matter. Unless they are hoping for more than an apology.


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 3, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> I don't see how "We saw your boobs" was prejudiced against women in any way shape or form



We got to see Kevin Bacon's "Bacon" in Wildthings  But no one cares and rightfully so


----------



## Emre Chan (Mar 4, 2013)

Lost all respect for Elim, or whatever OP is called, after getting over-defensive and resorting to swearing as his/her primary defence every other sentence.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 4, 2013)

You`re a turk. How is swearing offensive to you ?


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 4, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> besides, I remember everyone complaining about how hathaway and franco were vanilla and bland as fuck the other day



I'm more curious on why there seems to be a so much hate from women targeting Anna Hathaway. I mean, there seems to be so many articles talking about that and I frankly can't understand why. As far as I can tell all this hate comes from women rather than men and there is no discernible reason for it. The best idea I've come across is because women hate her for being too perfect or something.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 4, 2013)

Oscars are bullshit. the real award ceremony doesn't take place on tv and doesn't awad about of fucks for average to above average movies. SUNDANCE FILMS ALL THE WAY.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 4, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Don't censor every little thing shown because you don't like it. That is oppressive, don't oppress me man/woman.


Agreed. We live a ridiculous era.



Inuhanyou said:


> Even so, PC can be taken too far. (not commenting on this situation in particular mind you)


It usually is.



Normality said:


> I've seen quite of few posts insulting feminists in general. It's real disgusting to say the least.


The most vocal feminist these days seem to be the femnazis who want all men castrated. The anti-feminist comments on this thread have nothing to do with the feminists of old who fought for the right to vote and all that equality shit.



Banhammer said:


> I don't see how "We saw your boobs" was prejudiced against women in any way shape or form


Well, obviously not since we've actually seen those boobs and even Lawrence has made it pretty clear she does have boobs.

On second thought, it was kind of prejudiced because it presumed women would be able to take a joke.



Elim Rawne said:


> You`re a turk. How is swearing offensive to you ?


He didn't say it was offensive. Just that you have shown to be incapable of debating without getting all mad and butthurt and resulting to insults and bullshit like "y'alll woman hating cunts because you don't eat this saintly woman's ass".


----------



## On and On (Mar 4, 2013)

hadou said:


> The best way to acknowledge and make progress on the issue of sexism is to be comfortable when sexist jokes are made. It takes a certain degree of maturity and clear sight of what's important. Just because MacFarlane makes sexist or gay jokes does not mean he is sexist or homophobic. It's a little thing called nuance.



This is the biggest crock of shit I've ever heard and you deserve to be called out.

If you're going to take it there, let's just say that racist jokes, jokes about retards, jokes about poor people, jokes about foreigners, jokes about every other sort of person who doesn't -really- have a choice in the social category we put them in. That being said *inb4thosecommentsaremade* and *inb4thepplmakingthemareallstraighthealthymiddleclass"white"men,nosurprise*

The only people that is progressive for is men so you don't have to pay any more attention to women and the consequences of your actions.

That in and of itself is oppressive. "The best way to make progress is to learn to be comfortable in a subordinate role" is essentially what you're saying without even saying it. Step off.

- - - - - - - - 

For the record, Family Guy has always been relatively low-brow, but at some point early in it's run it was at least satire and social commentary. Now it's just the most basic fucking "humor" catered to certain demographics - and it doesn't mind being blatantly racist or sexist to appeal to these people.

No surprise it's on Fox.

Seth MacFarlane/Farland/whatever is a dick, I used to love this show and I was willing to look past all of the basic shit for a while until that's all it became. It comes as no surprise that he said some shit that would offend women - look at his main character. At this point he's just trying to stay relevant - I can't even watch the shit. If anything fuck the Oscars for allowing him to get up there and say such outrageous shit - but the Oscars and Grammys should be boycotted by anyone with a brain anyway - for a gazillion other reasons at least.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah Seth is really struggling to be relevant after Ted and with his new spaghetti western comedy with Olivia Wilde coming out.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 5, 2013)

On and On said:


> That in and of itself is oppressive. "The best way to make progress is to learn to be comfortable in a subordinate role" is essentially what you're saying without even saying it. Step off.


Only subordinate in your mind.


----------



## Bender (Mar 5, 2013)

Crowned Clown said:


> Yeah Seth is really struggling to be relevant after Ted and with his new spaghetti western comedy with Olivia Wilde coming out.



Making a smash-hit animated comedy series doesn't come across as "struggling".


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 6, 2013)

Cant believe this hasnt died off yet. Ill say one thing. I find it highly hypocritical that some of these female stars are getting defensive about a song about seeing them naked on film when they know everyone knows. If you do nudity in a film, you should be confident enough to live with that. The only person I could see out of ALL those people who had a right to be upset was Scarlett Johannsen, because someone hacked her phone and stole her pictures, and that was invasion of privacy.

Also on another note, half of these actresses are wearing dresses that balance a line between barely covering and nipplegate. Its so Frequent that ABC said they'd fine anyone who had something on that either was so sheer it exposed their breasts or so flimsly their breasts would become bared just from a breeze or a sharp turn.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Mar 6, 2013)

The jokes weren't discriminating nor that sexist, seeing as his jokes were about all kinds of groups. Yet it's the feminists who are starting a shitstorm. Overly sensitive childish reactions from the femitoddlers.


----------



## On and On (Mar 6, 2013)

^ Just because you shit on multiple groups of people doesn't mean you can't be sexist, what the fuck is that kind of logic? The rest of your post is so misogynistic it just shows your attitudes toward feminism (which btw isn't even about female superiority it's about equality) will blind any truly rational decision making.



Closet Pervert said:


> Only subordinate in your mind.



Subordinate in reality. If there is a larger group of people calling the shots and you end up being the butt of all the jokes/getting the scraps/etc. you are be definition subordinate o_o

And btw, women often treat themselves this way - subordinate to men, this goes without saying. It's ridiculous to divorce the importance of basic social interactions (i.e. humor) from general trends of inequality throughout our society. Institutional and large-scale inequality only exists because individuals allow it to - period.


----------



## Gino (Mar 6, 2013)

2013 not allowed to do what you're known for doing.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 6, 2013)

Seth Macfarlane: Just as planned.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 6, 2013)

Looking back at it, Seth got his marketing done for him. Quite easy is seems. 

Not bad.


----------



## Oil Can (Mar 7, 2013)

Don't understand how making a few sexist jokes (mixed with, racist and religious jokes) merits this much attention when a few months ago you have a senator saying that rape can be rejected easily and that this is biological. 

Like I understand the butthurt, but you've gotta realize that this is basically someone that is harmless to your cause. Does anyone honestly think that Seth MacFarline hates women or wants them to lose rights?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Mar 7, 2013)

On and On said:


> ^ Just because you shit on multiple groups of people doesn't mean you can't be sexist, what the fuck is that kind of logic? The rest of your post is so misogynistic it just shows your attitudes toward feminism (which btw isn't even about female superiority it's about equality) will blind any truly rational decision making.



Which is why I said it wasn't _*that*_ sexist. The aim of his JOKES was to make people laugh, and like all jokes, some laugh some don't. These jokes were directed at successful and very rich women who were nominated for Oscars, thus hardly comparable to their great great great great grandmothers miserable lives. I know it's 'horrific' whenever a man expresses his love for boobs but really there are worse sexist stuff going on which need more attention.

You really don't know what misogynist means do you? A misogynist is someone who hates women. Observe how I hate people who are creating these shit storms. Last I checked, these shitters aren't representative of all women. What do people call a person who hates whiners and mental midgets? Whatever you call such a person is what I am... which I presume is very different from a misogynist unless mental midget and women now mean the same thing?


----------



## Language of Life (Mar 7, 2013)

I disliked it not because people thought it was offensive, but because i just thought it was simply a stupid idea to have Seth Mcfarlan host the oscars. I blame the producers not him. The guy is best behind the camera/scenes directing/producing and being a voice actor. He has made a living off of flaunting his crude humor indirectly. Doing it at the oscars, and in the spotlight just did not go over that well. I was but mildly entertained only because i pretended McFarlan was Brian the whole time. Made the boob song funnier at least.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm glad MacFarlane's shows did not reach me on the other side of the globe.

Probably would not appreciate it.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 31, 2013)

Bump

"Haha Women, right guys?"

-Seth MacFarlane-


----------



## Pliskin (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2013)

Men will never stop sexualizing and objectifying women. That's why women should start objectifying men. It's not fair the only good eye candies are found in gay publication and not woman magazines. I want young ottermode studs in my 'Elle' too.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 31, 2013)

zuul said:


> Men will never stop sexualizing and objectifying women. That's why women should start objectifying men. It's not fair the only good eye candies are found in gay publication and not woman magazines. I want young ottermode studs in my 'Elle' too.



I don't even know why objectifying is such a bad thing especially if a woman likes it. Some feminist women are like communists: your body doesn't belong to you, the individual, and especially not your sexual partner, it belongs to all women. We're starting to get to a point where skinny women and models are afraid of abuse from women and naturally submissive women are beaten up by women or girls who fail to get straight As are disowned by their feminist mothers and all kinds of women who are afraid to be individuals who can think for themselves. Female models especially are losing jobs because wanting to be an exhibitionist is against the rules of their female overladies. Male models like objectifying too, should every other man feel like they've personally been objectified? 

So basically I agree with you that women should objectify men. It's certainly on the very lowest scale of bad.


----------



## kluang (Aug 31, 2013)

matrilineal society is what the feminist aiming at?


----------

